# Eclipse Aluminium / Titanium Subs: Your Thoughts



## privateer82 (May 7, 2019)

I was reminiscing at my desk to my installer days of the early 2000's.

I always loved the way the Eclipse aluminum woofers sounded. I've never heard anything like it. Maybe a W7? I was wondering how the DIYMA community felt about these subs.

Allow me to try to elaborate. These subs IMHO created some of the cleanest bass I have ever heard. It was a feeling/sound that I have never experienced with any other woofer. The bass was clean and accurate yet soft?? I don't know, I'm rambling. Feel free to help me out here.

Of course don't chime in if your experience with these speakers are the subs with crappy amps and source units. We all know how that ends up. My experience with these sub's was usually eclipse front to back: Multiple woofers in compact sealed box, Eclipse head units with eclipse amps and lots of available power to support the system.

I have had a few opportunities to play with the titanium's. I recall one guy with a neon that had two of them. Blew the welds off of his trunk lid (its a neon though)! They were so expensive, the normal customer usually bastardized the setup somewhere in the system. But they sure were impressive looking! Feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

I bought an Eclipse 12 for my woman back in the day. It truly was/is a great sounding sub. Razor sharp. The W7...not so much. I've ran my W7 for years now...sharp it is not. It's actually quite dull sounding. But what it lacks in quality sound, it absolutely rips in volume.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

These subs were the only great things they made aside from the ECD-416. I still have a pair of 12" in the attic, one of the few old school items I don't plan to sell.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I had an Eclipse Aluminum running sealed in 1.4 off a Crossfire vr600d at 2 ohms for an underrated 300rms. Probably closer to 450rms. At the time I was in my hard hitting basshead days so it wasn't my cup of tea but would have probably loved it now that I've settled down. I had my hands on several subs that I hated back then but would have probably loved now that my goals have changed. Really wish I could go back in time and tell myself to hold on to some of the gear I've had over time ESPECIALLY my Eclipse Aluminum 10, Diamond M6 10, and Crossfire vr302, 404, and 600d amps. AND re se10 and 12" that were made in Vegas but what's done is done.

Probably not the reply you were wanting but on a public forum you get what you get even if it's some crazy guy reminiscing.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I still run Eclipse subs. The SW8000 is the best sounding sub I ever heard. I've made this statement many times. I have 3 10" running IB in my Maxima. Two SW8000 going in my work truck. 

I have a bunch of the TI 15's even some of the quad coils. People definitely thought they were expensive for what they did. Eclipse added to that when they posted ratings per coil. Hardly anyone knew it was per voicecoil. So it looked like you were getting a 1500w sub for $700 + when in reality it was double that. 

I've moved on from running old Eclipse gear (except 1 car) but not subs. Especially now that they are cheap on the used market.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

The SW series utilized LMS coils from TC Sounds. LMS drivers really are unparalleled at low-end extension. The downside is that they typically aren't very efficient drivers and their upper bass isn't as smooth as it is in some other drivers.

I've owned several LMS equipped drivers over the years...unfortunately I don't currently have any and they are very rarely for sale.

I do still have some old TC Goodness though...a quad-coil TC3k 15, a TC1k 15 (very rare), and (3) Audiomobile MASS 12's (an underhung variant of the TC9). All great drivers.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Very true. I have to give my sealed 10" 4-500w to be happy. However it will shake you apart at 20hz so it's worth the trade off. Impact without sound is something you have to get used to. Once/if ever you do you can't go back to distorted subs. I believe I had it crossed at 68 in my other truck. So yeah, not high at all.

I don't know what the TC1k is?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> Very true. I have to give my sealed 10" 4-500w to be happy. However it will shake you apart at 20hz so it's worth the trade off. Impact without sound is something you have to get used to. Once/if ever you do you can't go back to distorted subs. I believe I had it crossed at 68 in my other truck. So yeah, not high at all.
> 
> I don't know what the TC1k is?


TC1000...it was a sub based off the TC2 platform...basically a 15inch version of the TC2, Soundsplinter RL-i, AudioPulse Epic...it was all the same motor and coils I believe. 2inch overhung coil design.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Theslaking said:


> I still run Eclipse subs. The SW8000 is the best sounding sub I ever heard. I've made this statement many times. I have 3 10" running IB in my Maxima. Two SW8000 going in my work truck.
> 
> I have a bunch of the TI 15's even some of the quad coils. People definitely thought they were expensive for what they did. Eclipse added to that when they posted ratings per coil. Hardly anyone knew it was per voicecoil. So it looked like you were getting a 1500w sub for $700 + when in reality it was double that.
> 
> I've moved on from running old Eclipse gear (except 1 car) but not subs. Especially now that they are cheap on the used market.


Happen to have any of those quad coil 15's you'd part with?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

mfenske said:


> Happen to have any of those quad coil 15's you'd part with?


Absolutely not!!!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I loved the eclipse and the alumapro sound back in the day


----------



## Metsfan302 (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a pair of 12's the dvc ones I just purchased that are in a sealed box. Unsure if it's even the proper size etc. I'm currently trying to put 2 systems together one for a prius and another for a buick enclave. Just getting back into car audio and had to start with the brand I use to think was amazing and well still do. I did pick up a Boston GT- 24 amp unsure if it will match up with these or the 2 JL 12s I also have or neither lol. In the research stage and man seems like the old stuff is still decent vs some of the new things. This forum is full of info I sometimes get lost in a 200 plus reply thread on xyz topic and get side tracked. Must focus, wifes allowing this and most remain focused but get the right **** once vs what the guy at the audio shop wants to sell ya. I've already done that twice once with a kicker system top to bottom, second was a Rockford. .....


----------



## Stuvy (Jul 25, 2021)

I still run a single aluminum 12”. It’s going into a new build with a soundstream rubicon 702. Some of the best sounding subs out there.


----------



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

Suffering from hearing loss 20 years later due to the Eclipse Aluminum 15's!


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

I keep meaning to give one of these bad boys a try and will if I find a deal on one. I've never even heard them but there's something about them...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd probably let 1 10 go. PM if interested.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Ok thank you I'll keep that in mind. I have to chill for a couple weeks though as I just bought a Precision Power PC2350 yesterday and people are starting to look at me crazy for having so much audio gear in my bedroom haha.


----------



## Stuvy (Jul 25, 2021)

I was lucky enough to fluke out and find a Ti 12 for $60 on sunday. A new ported box will go in and a system change up is happening, replacing the aluminum with the new ti.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Hey guys which Eclipse is it that had the same motor for the 10s,12s and 15s? Or maybe it was a Phoenix Gold...? It had threads on the motor so you could screw the different size baskets on it. Somebody here was just talking about it the other day and I wrote it down on a sticky I thought but now its gone.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

9000 series ti's. TC Sounds made.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Theslaking said:


> 9000 series ti's. TC Sounds made.


There she is! Thank you man. For a second I thought she'd be gone from my mind forever haha.


----------



## Jln213 (Mar 5, 2020)

WTB to 10


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

Jln213 said:


> WTB to 10


Have pair of 8810 on my home system with some Dahlquest DQ10s drive them with a mackie 1400i I used to gig with the DQ 10s have a crown XLS1500 Drive Core you wouldnt know its class D amp it sounds so good. But I had the 2 10s in my beamer touring with a Xtant 1000.1D at 1 ohlm and they were clean tight and sweet until 1 of my caps in the xstant went up in smoke time for a recap. Love the eclipse gear/ headunit 8051/8052/8053 sound great with zapco reference amps.


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone else remember the stainless steel Clarion Subwoofers?? They had a Star shape stamped into them.

I had a pair of them in 12's with a 2100rms stainless mono Clarion (was good to .5ohm) & a EARLY Clarion Pro Audio Single Din Touch Screen...

Was a cool set up cosmetics wise... I was in highschool at the time, not into rap as much anymore.

Always think of those suns when I see the eclipse tho


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Found pics of the gear but not from my car... Also had Polk Momo Components

In my 86 IROC


----------

